# Colnago + SRAM?



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

Obviously Colnago's look best with Italian jewelry hanging on them (Campy). Perfectly respectable to put DA on, Mapei made that clear. But is putting Red on a Colnago a fashion foul? 
Obviously this has nothing to do with performance.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

SRAM is a good match to Specialized, Scott and Trek.

just sayin'


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Looks good to me* 

https://img109.imageshack.us/i/colnago20cx120complete2.jpg/


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

I'd actually prefer to see SRAM Red on a Colnago than DA.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Why would you want to put Sram on a colnago for heaven's sake? What's wrong with campag or shimano?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Nothing wrong with SRAM on a Colnago if you like it. I like Campagnolo on Bianchis.

I wonder if the pure Italian lobby shun Look or Speedplay pedals too.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

kbwh said:


> Nothing wrong with SRAM on a Colnago if you like it. I like Campagnolo on Bianchis.
> 
> I wonder if the pure Italian lobby shun Look or Speedplay pedals too.


Shun -

Speedplay yes, Look no.

Unless they're white.

Or red.


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

*SRAM and Speedplay are fine on a Colnago IMO...*

As you can see from this pic, I have no problems running SRAM and Speedplay (white) on my Colnago Dream. My training wheels are Campy Protons...so I do have some Italian jewelry on it periodically.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Oh horrors! I just received my set of black Zero Titaniums. Do white Speedplay-specific DMTs help balancing that?.

That's an outrageously nice and flashy looking bike, El Guapo.


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

Karbon Kev said:


> Why would you want to put Sram on a colnago for heaven's sake? What's wrong with campag or shimano?


Of course I'd prefer Campag (I run SR11), but that wasn't what the OP was asking. I've never liked any of the Shimano Groupsets I've ridden, so given the choice I'd take Red over DA.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

Well competitive cyclists 50% campy sealed the deal. Hard to beat hanging Super record on a new c59. Yipes that is going to be reedikulous. Now for the wheels......


----------



## r_o_b_s_o_n (Jan 15, 2010)

*I made the Leap!*

I moved from shimano to SRAM this season, and think that I am a true convert now.... the SRAM interface just seems to be so much nicer to use... I don't currently own a Colnago, but I've promised myself that I will have a full Colnago stable when I graduate from engineering. In an ideal world I would run Campy, but wouldn't hesitate to run SRAM...

this pic was taken from the Colnago site.... it's Force, not even Red, and I think it looks great!


----------



## calle_betis (Jun 30, 2006)

I bought a 2008 CLX last summer. I would like to have Campy on it, but the price made me lean toward Sram Force and I don't regret it. For the money, the returns with regards to performance were what I needed.

Besides, The bike has a Mavic wheelset, Dutch or Italian tires (depends what I can find), French pedals, among other parts that aren't Italian. Plus, the rider is Scottish/Danish/American who loves to eat good Mexican, Cuban, and Italian food.


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

I've found SRAM's 1:1 system to be the most intuitive groupset on the market. Sure, any shifting system becomes second nature after a while, but I love how crisp and quick the action is on the double tap levers, and with all the crits around here, we're working the levers non-stop. 

If you're holding on to some strange jingoistic ethos on the branding... my bike's Tawailian anyway, so throwing components on from my Chicago hometown SRAM (made in Mexico or wherever) feels just fine. 

Asthetically... you can judge yourself.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Rather flashy, I'd say, just like a Colnago should. And by God that city of yours is beautiful!


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

WrigleyRoadie said:


> I've found SRAM's 1:1 system to be the most intuitive groupset on the market. Sure, any shifting system becomes second nature after a while, but I love how crisp and quick the action is on the double tap levers, and with all the crits around here, we're working the levers non-stop.
> 
> If you're holding on to some strange jingoistic ethos on the branding... my bike's Tawailian anyway, so throwing components on from my Chicago hometown SRAM (made in Mexico or wherever) feels just fine.
> 
> Asthetically... you can judge yourself.


It's a good point about Colnago's often being made in the far east. I don't think jingoistic is the term I'd use. I'm neither Italian nor arguing for all Italian build. More that Colnago's have such a storied past, and tradition seems to play in many people's choice to get one. Given this, a more traditional selection of components such a Campy or Shimano may lend itself most to the Colnago mystique.
Maybe it's more of an issue with a bike that is actually built in Italy, like the C-59 than with an Asian built M10 or CX..... [email protected] almost all of them are being built in Asia now. (Small tear running down cheek)


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

WrigleyRoadie said:


> I've found SRAM's 1:1 system to be the most intuitive groupset on the market. Sure, any shifting system becomes second nature after a while, but I love how crisp and quick the action is on the double tap levers, and with all the crits around here, we're working the levers non-stop.
> 
> If you're holding on to some strange jingoistic ethos on the branding... my bike's Tawailian anyway, so throwing components on from my Chicago hometown SRAM (made in Mexico or wherever) feels just fine.
> 
> Asthetically... you can judge yourself.


Where are SRAM components made, anyway? I presumed Taiwan or China. Are some parts made in Mexico?


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*c59 sram red*

Colnago Website..............


----------



## andyoo (Sep 4, 2011)

*Colnago C59*

Building a C59 yellow on black carbon with SRAM RED LTE yellow on black edition.
Should look matching.
Shimano is smooth, Campy is classic but SRAM is light and shifter is great.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*nice color match*



andyoo said:


> Building a C59 yellow on black carbon with SRAM RED LTE yellow on black edition.
> Should look matching.
> Shimano is smooth, Campy is classic but SRAM is light and shifter is great.


It should look good, the grams are useless though unless on the wheels.............for ergonomics IMHO campy is best(yes even in the drops to down shift). For shifting performance I thought Shim was the holy grail BUT i just entirely revamped my 10 spd record/chorus and it shifts like a dream (you don't even hear the chain click over)

Post the picts I'd love to see it


----------



## andyoo (Sep 4, 2011)

*C59 still in build.*

Not finished yet. Wait for the Zipp 404 firecrest to install cassette to finish the build.
Handlebar and stem is 3T ergonova ARX team and saddle will be prologo evo nack.
Got some neon yellow michelin pro 3 race to go with it.

Already has a 08 Obera Opal carbon frame black/red with Shimano Dura Ace 7900 with bunch of Easton EC90 on it(handlebar/stem/seatpost/fork/wheel)..weighting 14.8 lb......
If the SRAM does not perform well on the C59, I can always
swap the Dura Ace on it or get Campy Super Record. But that would cost
another 2K....

The C59 and Zipp already burn quite a hole on my wallet


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

will be nice..........love the speedplays and ergosum.......the group fits beautifully


----------



## Evil Laugh (Oct 9, 2009)

Why the red bars?


----------



## andyoo (Sep 4, 2011)

Because the 3T LTD with white bars is only 10-20 gram lighter and double the price?
(300 to 400 USD) Or you can go with the PRO version that also has white bar and is
like alloy and double the weight.
The red strip on the stem can be removed, (and i saw people here did it)...
f it comes out totally ugly, I just have to switch handle bar may be to those integrated ones...or better yet...paint tape and spray gun.


----------



## Evil Laugh (Oct 9, 2009)

Better get the sand paper or paint out or save up for the ltd then because the red looks ugly.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

andyoo said:


> Because the 3T LTD with white bars is only 10-20 gram lighter and double the price?
> (300 to 400 USD) Or you can go with the PRO version that also has white bar and is
> like alloy and double the weight.
> The red strip on the stem can be removed, (and i saw people here did it)...
> f it comes out totally ugly, I just have to switch handle bar may be to those integrated ones...or better yet...paint tape and spray gun.


andyoo-before you sand the red off the stem and bars try finding some vinyl to match the color of the frame. It would look bad ass. A team around here has a kit with acid green, orange and white. Pretty obnoxious but whatever. One guy has a Cervelo which was black with red accents until he covered the red with the same acid green in his kit. He matched the 3T stem and bars too. Looked outstanding. Just an option to think about.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

andyoo said:


> Because the 3T LTD with white bars is only 10-20 gram lighter and double the price?
> (300 to 400 USD) Or you can go with the PRO version that also has white bar and is
> like alloy and double the weight.
> The red strip on the stem can be removed, (and i saw people here did it)...
> f it comes out totally ugly, I just have to switch handle bar may be to those integrated ones...or better yet...paint tape and spray gun.


I removed the stripe on mine.

Acetone, rubbing alcohol or nail polish remover from wife + kitchen scrub pad will do the trick


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

andyoo said:


> .or better yet...paint tape and spray gun.


Thats what i'd do........easy and you get to choose the color.........


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Kenacycle said:


> I removed the stripe on mine.
> 
> Acetone, rubbing alcohol or nail polish remover from wife + kitchen scrub pad will do the trick


acetone is great does it on most bars unless they are laser etched........very rare (thomson i believe does that)


----------



## andyoo (Sep 4, 2011)

Almost all removed. Only a very faint white outline...
more paint thinner will probably remove it.
As for the handle bar, after bar tapes, there won't be much red showing anyway.
Actually I don't mind some red on the bike, not everything has to be same color.
The SRAM ceramic BB is shiny red anyway, plus depends on what wheels you choose, 
you probably have some red white label on wheels anyway.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

andyoo said:


> plus depends on what wheels you choose,
> you probably have some red white label on wheels anyway.


good point


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

Your bike, your choice.... (psst, for me Campy). Still your choice though.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I have the same Ergonova Team handlebar. As you can kinda see in my pic, I had painted the red part with matte black paint.


----------



## andyoo (Sep 4, 2011)

Almost done. Wheels arrived today so I almost finished the installation. As you can see, no time to tune the derailleurs yet. Porbably because I am new to the SRAM shifter and will need some time to figure it out. If it's Shimano, I would have finished tunning already.
The red on the handlebar only shows very little. No time to fit the bike yet...so some fine tunning still needed.
SRAM does match the Colnago look I would say.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

andyoo said:


> Almost done. Wheels arrived today so I almost finished the installation. As you can see, no time to tune the derailleurs yet. Porbably because I am new to the SRAM shifter and will need some time to figure it out. If it's Shimano, I would have finished tunning already.
> The red on the handlebar only shows very little. No time to fit the bike yet...so some fine tunning still needed.
> SRAM does match the Colnago look I would say.


hope you got the seat just dropped in there........otherwise that frame is too big for you!!!


----------



## andyoo (Sep 4, 2011)

seat post just left there loose. had not done fitting adjustment.
Still trying to figure out the shifter/derailleurs tunning on SRAM red.
I am more use to Shimano Dura Ace/105 setup/tunning and this is my first SRAM groupset.
Worked till 3am putting it together, so had to go sleep first.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

andyoo said:


> seat post just left there loose. had not done fitting adjustment.
> Still trying to figure out the shifter/derailleurs tunning on SRAM red.
> I am more use to Shimano Dura Ace/105 setup/tunning and this is my first SRAM groupset.
> Worked till 3am putting it together, so had to go sleep first.


as per instructions it is a breeze..........just take your time and double check.


----------



## andyoo (Sep 4, 2011)

Got it figured out. Missed one screw adjustment on the rear derailleur. Now it's all shifting well and smooth. Can't wait to give it a ride.


----------



## ssturm (Nov 19, 2009)

how about chorus 10 sp?


----------



## andyoo (Sep 4, 2011)

Rather has SRAM red LTD edition than Campy Chorus.
If I am going Campy, I go all out and get super record.
On ebay, the difference is only $400 between SRAM red and Super Record.
(1600+ vs 2000+ USD)
Not much consider the Colnago frame set cost $5000 + and
Zipp 404 set are like 2000+ at my LBS.


----------



## andyoo (Sep 4, 2011)

*mod*

Did some mod on the tires and fork and saddle.


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

*Nice*

Lol... I did same mods! :thumbsup: Did the firecrest zipps and the new SLR Carbon saddle too. Dig the new firecrests. And the saddle is more comfy for me. Your impressions?


----------



## andyoo (Sep 4, 2011)

I actually has 3 different SLR saddle on 3 bikes.
SLR carbon saddle is comfy, I have the regular SLR and it's almost as good.
I also has another SLR gel on another bike and that one is even more comfy for longer ride. 
However, the gel makes the saddle much heavier.
Firecrests, super fast. The long tube stem+ extension makes the wheel inbalance however...
I already has a 60mm tube + the 48mm extension...it's almost 10g inbalance.
it shakes the wheel front and back quite bad when rotate the wheel at high speed on a bike stand. Found that adding 2 magnet on the opposite side of the stem make the shaking disappeared. I am going to switch to a 27mm extension and then I should probably only need 1 magnet's weight to balance the rear wheel.
Do you like the noise from the zipp rear hub when cruzing ? I found it a little too loud for my taste especially the firecreast kind of make it even louder. May be I will have the LBS switch it to a Shimano hub to totally silent it or somthing. Any suggestion?


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

I like the noisy hub! Sounds like ...quality. Actually it reminds me of the sounds my old disk wheels use to make when I raced in yesteryear! Lol


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

Here's photo's I found with DA and Campy in the same paint as the SRAM.
I hate to say it, you've got a fantastic bike...I mean an amazing truly epic bike..... but that Yellow edition SRAM does not work with the neon. The colors are too close and too different. It would have worked better with a contrasting or neutral colored group. Clearly this is all fashion BS...and it is a superlative bike.


----------



## andyoo (Sep 4, 2011)

In real life (without under camera flash light) The green is more dull and less neon and the yellow is less bright. I have a new dura ace groupset on my red/black Orbea Opal and I just too lazy to swap the group set. The yellow SRAM will crash color way more on my Orbea. I also got use to the SRAM double tab shifter and the lighter weight, almost half pound compare to the dura ace. (although shifting not as smoth as Shimano). The bike is bearly 14 lb without the bike computer.
I think I will just ride with the SRAM this year until next year's bonus time and buy the Campy super record.
Anyway, the ride is way more like Lexus on this bike compare to the Orbea.


----------



## keihoop (Feb 22, 2011)

This has been put to rest right?? Might I reference everyone to this picture of Alessandro Colnago riding HIS Colnago M10s with Dur Ace and Zipp 808's no less? Granted, his name is on the damned bike but he seems content going Campy free...

Alessandro Colnago’s Custom M10 (Part 2) | Colnago Con Brio


----------

